# Sticky  The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. Contributions welcome!



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY.*

This is going to be a long work in progress but, it's about time it happened. PM me with topics you think should be added.
FAQ:
Chip FAQ - _D.Passat00_
Some stock MAF readings. - _GT17B_
MKV GTI Wiki - _Various_
List of similarities and differences between the S3 and 200HP engines. - _D.Passat00_
Forge DV installed - includes my impressions as well as pics and vag-com boost logs - _D.Passat00_
Why is there a milky substance on my oil cap? - _Spax MC_
Don't run 100 octane or higher in cold climates. - _Kid Hobo_
A word on the oil debate and VW 502 certification - _raceware_
The VW/Audi 502 and 505 approved oil list - _GT17V_
Why do I have fault codes after a chip flash? - _Theresias_
DIY:
Chipped 2.0T preventative maintenance. - _(mkV)Jetta2.0t_
Common issues and remedies. - _D.Passat00_
How to reset "Service Now" indicator - _cerny420_
Plugs & Coils Replacement - _oooo-a3_ 
Forge Direct Replacement DV - _oooo-a3_
Dogbone Mount Insert - _oooo-a3_ 
Forge Short-Shift Kit - _oooo-a3_ 
How to remove the engine cover / stock airbox. - _oooo-a3_
Forge "Twincooler" FMIC revisted - _D.Passat00_
DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing. - _D.Passat00_
Forge DV installed - includes my impressions as well as pics and vag-com boost logs - _D.Passat00_
How to change the air filter on 2.0T engines. - _Chuibacca_
Downpipe install. - _Dean F_
DIY DSG Fill Tool - VAS 6262 - _ZWStewart_
Noise Pipe Delete. - _Twelvizm_
How to change your cam follower. - _[email protected]_
Intake cover retention. - _0000-A3_
PCV installation and Eurojet PCV valve installation. - _0000-A3_
Hot to check which revision cam you have. - _NoRegrets78_
How to properly find a boost leak. - _syntrix_


_Modified by iThread at 9:13 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iThread)*

Ok folks, here's how I'd like to handle submissions.
Reply to this topic with links you feel should be included in the FAQ/DIY. I'll review the links and then add them or reject them and let you know why. 
After I make a decision I'll delete your post so I know I reviewed it.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iThread)*

you should include a boost gauge install diy


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iluvtomesswithu)*

ditto on that. would be very helpful to begginers or for some that end up doing this







trying to firgure it out lol


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iThread)*

I have a picture tutorial, with captions, of how to inspect/install a cam follower on a Longitudinal Audi A4 2.0T. It includes a lot of extra pictures of the process and the tools needed for the job.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3940922
Might be redundant since you have one for the GTI/GLI/A3, but thought I would offer anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iThread)*

awesome feed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iThread)*

Fumoto oil drain valve installationFumoto oil drain valve installation & part numbers


----------



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

That's some good stuff to know and DO! Wooohooo!


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The baby 2.0T FAQ/DIY. (iThread)*

Alternate DSG fill tool:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4387117

Thanx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/20
Downpipe (APR) install


----------



## spoolin2o (Sep 21, 2004)

is there any awe vent gauge pod install diy or boost gauge install diy?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (spoolin2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin2o* »_is there any awe vent gauge pod install diy or boost gauge install diy?

Right on AWE's website
http://awe-tuning.com/media/pd...e.pdf


----------



## spoolin2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Does anyone know why there are some jetta 2.0t with a redline of 5850 instead of the 6500 like all the other 2.0t's? please PM me if you have an answer.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

Replacing shift bracket bushings
Replacing transmission side mount
Replacing engine side mount
GTI/Rabbit antenna swap DIY
GTI/Rabbit rear wiper delete
DIY APR Downpipe install
DIY Brake fluid bleeding
DIY Fuel filter replacement
Oil change DIY
MT fluid change DIY
Cam follower inspection and HPFP removal DIY
Brake DIY


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

Replacing rear O2 sensor


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

DIY: replacing front lower control arm bushings


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Here is a DIY for replacing the engine cooling fan I first put in the MkV forums but is now also in the 2.0T FSI forums.

DIY: Cooling Fan Replacement


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It doesn't seem like any of the links to Vortex threads are working anymore. 

Probably due to the switch to vBulletin.


----------



## cbergeron78 (Nov 24, 2010)

*engine/bottom end removal*

I am thinking of swapping out my 2.0T (bottom end is no good).

1) Is a full swap the easiest route to take considering that this is my daily driver and I need the motor running on this car stat?

2) Or would it be just as easy to swap the bottom end and keep the costs down?

3) Is there a DIY instruction for the engine/bottom end removal?


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

any luck with that boost gauge install ??


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Was looking at oooo-A3's blog, and the latest submission is "its gone" and a whole speal about bad memories that the car brings up, is he talking about the car, or some bitch that cheated on him? Just curious


----------



## cvincent78 (May 9, 2005)

*DIY: 2.0t Timingbelt (w / Non-divided cover) and Thermostat*

DIY: 2.0t Timingbelt / Waterpump (w/ Non-divided cover) and Thermostat

The timing belt part of the DIY is finished. There is enough info for you to replace your thermostat, just not a step by step posted yet. I will be posting that later on this week! Good luck to anyone that is going to perform this procedure on their own! Anyone can PM me with questions any time! 

cvincent78

:thumbup:


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

avoid








DIY timing chain/tensioner:

http://volkswagen.workshop-manuals.com/golf-mk5/index.php?id=5392

and


timing belt DIY:

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f...ckcdn.com/Audi_A3_20T_Timing_Belt_Install.pdf


----------



## KillaKeys17 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Dead Links*

Hey guys good info on here but there are some dead links! I'm interested in the cam follower DIY but the link is dead. Can anyone send me some info or an updated link. Thanks


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

KillaKeys17 said:


> Hey guys good info on here but there are some dead links! I'm interested in the cam follower DIY but the link is dead. Can anyone send me some info or an updated link. Thanks


----------



## ngorske (Aug 27, 2010)

Link to my DIY ECU, Windshield Wiper Arm removal, thought it might be helpful for newer guyshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeZsfouBy7Y


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Quite a few of these links no longer work, anyone have the og write-ups? Trying to prevent re-posting old news


----------



## Ryanlogic (Aug 28, 2013)

As a total noob, I find this book infinitely useful:

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/Misc/VW.COM_2.0L_FSI_Turbo_SSP_821503.pdf

A lot of the people here are familiar with the engine but for those of us who aren't this is a good resource.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool thread. Some helpful info in here for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMitchell08 (Jul 29, 2014)

Great thread for important topics, unfortunately all of the links in the original post and many of the posts that follow appear to be dead.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

*i combined cam follower/intake valve cleaning/thermostat replacement into one job*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7015690-Cam-follower-intake-valve-cleaning-thermostat-semi-DIY


----------



## sconr002 (Jan 3, 2018)

*hny*

Happy New Year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2019)

*Bent valve rebuild*

I am documenting my rebuild of a 2.0 TSI that had jumped time. The post in in the Eos forum, if anyone is interested in what I am going through.


----------

